# Regretting selling my Black Widow target bow from the 60's



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

OMG seeing these cool old bows has me with sellers remorse. I had about 30 of the best models of the old Wilson Brothers target bows and a few hunting models and one prototype that was never cataloged. I sold them off in 2007 when my neck was injured. Oh heavens...I wish I had them back. Or at least 4 of them and the prototype. The T600 was my favorite bow of all time.


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

I hear you. I wish I would have saved a few of mine that I got rid of over the years.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Me too!!!
BW, Groves, Bear.

I did, however keep my Keyes, my wife's X99, and all of my Bear TDs.

One Groves I really wish I had kept was a one piece hunting bow with black phenolic riser section and red laminated limbs, probably the only one ever built.


----------

